

Incredible driving simulator - huhtenberg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDUYRjxeeds

======
bcaulf
That looks amazing. This one starts at $52,000:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJoi-1g0IzI>

That price is not at all crazy if it helps with skill development while saving
you some real life track time, which costs on the order of $700 an hour and
up.

------
huhtenberg
He's playing GTA 5 - that I _can_ tell, but does anyone know anything about
his hardware setup?

